
Tim Cook wants governments to fight fake news, which is “killing people's minds” - mbgaxyz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/02/10/fake-news-killing-peoples-minds-says-apple-boss-tim-cook/
======
mbgaxyz
From article:

...he calls for a campaign similar to those that changed attitudes on the
environment to educate the public on the threat posed by fabricated online
stories.

“It has to be ingrained in the schools, it has to be ingrained in the public”,
said Mr Cook. “There has to be a massive campaign. We have to think through
every demographic.

“All of us technology companies need to create some tools that help diminish
the volume of fake news.

"We must try to squeeze this without stepping on freedom of speech and of the
press, but we must also help the reader. Too many of us are just in the
complain category right now and haven’t figured out what to do.”

He said that this crackdown would help providers of quality journalism and
help drive out clickbait. “The outcome of that is that truthful, reliable,
non-sensational, deep news outlets will win,” Mr Cook said.

------
espeed
It's supposed to be illegal for the USG to use propaganda against its own
citizens. Curiously the "Lobbying Restriction" in the US tax code for IRS
501(c)(3) describes lobbying as "carrying on propaganda or otherwise
attempting to influence legislation":
[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/26/501.shtml](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/26/501.shtml).

Step 1 would be to regulate lobbying -- lobbyists don't just lobby
politicians, they create propaganda campaigns (PR, pose as pundits, etc) to
pave the way for the vote by manufacturing public support for the issue.

------
throwaway_374
Simple. Shut down Breitbart.

